# Pain pump trial Injection



## AWHITACRE (Sep 23, 2010)

Looking for help coding a Intrathecal injection of Baclofen in an ASC  setting. This is just a trial at L1-2 interspace.

62311  ?????

Can I bill J code for ASC? This is a Medicare patient.
J0476?

Any info would be great. This is the first case like this at our ASC.


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 24, 2010)

Yes 62311 You can go to this pdf below from Medtronics and it will give coding examples

http://professional.medtronic.com/w...@neuro/documents/documents/itb-2010-codes.pdf

If you purchase a Ignenix HCPCS book, next the J codes it gives the ASC payment indicators . When I looked up your J code in the HCPCS book it gave the indicator of K2, which states

Drugs and biologicals paid separately when provided integral to a surgical procedure on the ASC list; payment based on OPPS rate.


----------

